# What do these lids go to ?



## LC (Jun 15, 2007)

Does anyone know what these lids may go to ? The first one is embossed PATENTED MAY 25TH 1886, Measures two and seven eighths inches across the bottom from outside to outside. Looks like a fruit jar lid to me, but to what kind of a jar I have no idea.


----------



## LC (Jun 15, 2007)

This lid is embossed COLUMBIA PATENTED DEC 29TH 1886. No inside threads on the inside of the lid. Measures two and a quarter inches in diameter outside to outside. The embossing was easier to display backward as for being able to see it. I have no idea at all what this small lid goes to.


----------



## LC (Jun 15, 2007)

And last,  this lid is embossed WARM CAP SLIGHTLY TO SEAL OR UNSEAL - PAT'D OCT 24 1905. Lid measures three and a quarter inches in diameter across the bottom from outside to outside. I would assume this lid also goes to a fruit jar of some kind.


----------



## sldavis (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello,Your first lid goes to a Globe jar second goes to a Columbia jar,although I did'nt know they came in amber.Good luck Clinton


----------



## sldavis (Jun 16, 2007)

The Globe is common,The Columbia in amber may be a better lid .The last lid goes to a unmarked jar value unknown.


----------



## LC (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Clinton, the Columbia is not a fruit jar though is it ? Seems quite small if it is. I have had these lids in  a coffee can for years , knocked the blasted things off the shelf onto the floor this afternoon, and broke almost everything in it except for these lids and a few other glass items.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 16, 2007)

the last one either goes to a "flaccus brothers" or a "crystal jar"

 what do you want for that flaccus lid? i have a clear jar here but no lid


----------



## capsoda (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey LC, Let me know if you want to let go of the Columbia. I got the perfect jar for it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Warren, I think that lid may look odd on a "perfect" jar, or any other Ball for that matter.[sm=lol.gif]
 Sorry about that chief. M. Smart


----------



## sldavis (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey guys,Spence I'm not sure about the clear lid. It should fit a flaccuss but I think the dates are off.LC the columbia lid may be from the pint.Don't know for sure fellows just some guesses Talk to you soon.Clinton


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 16, 2007)

> COLUMBIA PATENTED DEC 29TH 1886


 Can you check that year. RB8 has 1896 or an 1898 error. Is 1886 in RB9?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay guys, you're all right about the Globe lid.  Somebody's always looking for a lid to a Globe jar.  But, don't quit your day job 'cuz a complete aqua Globe goes for about $25.   Next, the Columbia lid.  It's not all that rare in amber since it was commonly used on gauze jars.  See Redbook #1340 - that jar complete goes for about $25 too.  The last lid, you should be so lucky as to get it to fit on a Flaccus jar, it won't.  Nor will it fit a Crystal jar - try a Simplex lid for that one.  What does it fit?  Look up Redbook 2315 or 2769.  It goes to an unmarked jar with very small threads.  Many of those jars get pitched 'cuz nobody knows what it is.  Therefore, you find those lids all over the place and never find the jar that it goes to.  It's probably the most worthless of the bunch 'cuz jar collectors always have one or two of them floating around in their miscellaneous lids box.  -Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2007)

You killin me Eric.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I have 2 of the Simplex lids. Forgot all about them till Tammy said something. The gauze jar I already knew about cause I have a couple of those around here somewhere.


----------



## LC (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Eric, I  looked at the lid again. When held one way it looks to be 1886, if I shift the lid at a different angle, it looks like it is 1896. I am going to lean more toward 1896, and my apologies for the error, Lou


----------



## Robm00923 (Jan 27, 2019)

*Jar Lid Pat'd Oct,24,1905*





bottlenutboy said:


> the last one either goes to a "flaccus brothers" or a "crystal jar"
> 
> what do you want for that flaccus lid? i have a clear jar here but no lid



Dug this Lid it is for sale Good shape no chips or cracks Txt only to (513)372-1896 or email robm00923@gmail.com thanks Rob


----------

